# Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia



## RyzA (9. Mai 2018)

*Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Hallo!


Vodefone scheint wohl Unitymedia zu übernehmen: Vodafone will Kabelanbieter Unitymedia ubernehmen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Für Unitymediakunden, habe ich anderer Stelle gelesen, soll sich erstmal nichts ändern. Ich bin gespannt ob das langfristig eher Vor oder Nachteile hat.
Der Druck auf die Telekom scheint sich zu erhöhen. Vielleicht wirkt sich das ja langfristig positiv auf den Breitbandausbau und die Preise aus.
Ich schätze mal das  die Kartellbehörden den Deal genehmigen werden.


----------



## Saguya (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Vodefone scheint wohl Unitymedia zu übernehmen: Vodafone will Kabelanbieter Unitymedia ubernehmen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ...



Na ja, ab warten und tee trinken was die preise angeht. die haben dann jetzt ein monopol und keine wirklichen konkurrenz mehr auf dem DE markt.
Erst muss aber mal die EU zustimmen über die Fusion.


----------



## shadie (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Für Unity Media brauche ich ja leider einen Kabelanschluss soweit ich informiert bin.
ist der in der Mietwohnung nicht vorhanden habe ich schon mal verloren.

Und bei einem Eigenheim oder Neubau müsste man eben diesen Anschluss noch mit einplanen in den Kosten oder nachrüsten.

Ich habe keinen Plan wie viel Umsatz Unity Media im Jahr macht,
kann daher nicht einschätzen ob die Übernahme nun wirklich Druck auf die T-Kom auswirken wird.

Festnetz/DSL Anschluss hat heutzutage eigentlich jede Wohnung.
Kabel....eher weniger, ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht eine einzige.



Aber naja mal sehen


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*



Saguya schrieb:


> Na ja, ab warten und tee trinken was die preise angeht. die haben dann jetzt ein monopol und keine wirklichen konkurrenz mehr auf dem DE markt.


Zumindest noch die Telekom. 




> Erst muss aber mal die EU zustimmen über die Fusion.


Ich denke das wird durchgewunken.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Die Preise werden aber besser wenn mehr Konkurrenz vorhanden ist, daher muss es am ende nicht unbedingt von Vorteil sein.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Preise werden aber besser wenn mehr Konkurrenz vorhanden ist, daher muss es am ende nicht unbedingt von Vorteil sein.


Es gibt auch nur zwei große CPU Hersteller auf dem Markt. Dennoch ist das P/L bei bestimmten Prozessoren sehr gut. Gerade bei AMD.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Das kannst du nicht mit vergleichen, warst du mit dabei als es damals nur die Telekom gab und wie die Preise und Leistungen schlagartig verbessert haben als noch andere mit im Monopol mitgemischt haben? Naja gut mit eigentlich egal, bin schon bei Vodafone und mein Vertrag und Preis passt soweit auch.


----------



## Shortgamer (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gerade bei AMD.


AMD muss auch keine Benutzungspauschale der Produktionstraßen an Intel zahlen.
Telekom lässt sich die Benutzung deren Netzes Geld kosten. 
Wo wird dies von Mitbewerbern wieder rein geholt? Beim Endkunden. 

Der Vergleich hinkt..


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> AMD muss auch keine Benutzungspauschale der Produktionstraßen an Intel zahlen.
> Telekom lässt sich die Benutzung deren Netzes Geld kosten.
> Wo wird dies von Mitbewerbern wieder rein geholt? Beim Endkunden.


Zumindest das Kabelnetz würde dann Vodafone komplett gehören. Das sie ja schon Kabel Deutschland vor einiger Zeit übernommen haben.



> Der Vergleich hinkt..


Ja mag sein. Was anderes ist mir auf die Schnelle nicht eingefallen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Ja aber nicht überall, bei uns hat Vodafone kein Kabelnetz da die Netcologne hier sich breit gemacht hat.
Bei uns nutzt Vodafone daher das Telefonnetz von der Telekom und muss auch was abdrücken. Auch manche Anschlussarbeiten lassen sie direkt von der Telekom abwickeln.
Bei einer Störung muss auch immer ein Termin mit einem Telekom Mitarbeiter vereinbart werden.


----------



## Shortgamer (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Ein befreundeter Telekom MA ist entzückt von der Entscheidung zum Kauf.

Seiner Meinung nach wird die Telekom in Ihrer Stellung nur gestärkt.
Geld, Geld Geld.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das sie ja schon Kabel Deutschland vor einiger Zeit übernommen haben.


]

Was Rückblickend sehr gut war, meiner Meinung nach. Ist unter Vodafone um einiges besser geworden. Was ich so am Anfang nicht erwartet hätte... 
Von daher kann man solche Fusionen immer recht schlecht Einschätzen.

Wieder rein vom Gefühl her fände ich es allerdings schlecht wenn sie sich jetzt UnityMedia auch noch einverleiben würden. Nur so ein Gefühl...


----------



## Shortgamer (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

..Hoffentlich verschwinden die ekligen Öl-Augen mit der Übernahme. 

Wie oft ich bei uns von den Dörfern ziemlich zwielichtige Stories von UM-Vertretern gehört habe. Da stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare auf. 
Interessanterweise werden diese Verterter immer nach dem selben Typus beschrieben.

// Sat-Kabel im Keller abklemmen, um einer alten Frau ein TV-Anschluss zu verkaufen ist da nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. -.-


----------



## dergunia (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

aloha,

das war schon vor 2 wochen unter der hand im gespräch. jetzt haben die jungs und mädels sich auf einen preis geeinigt. eine hürde gibt es da aber dennoch. das bundeskartellamt muss da zustimmen. aber ob die übernahme für unseren markt förderlich ist, ist abzuwarten. vodafone baut damit am ende nur sein angebot im bereich heimnetz und festnetz aus. ob der breitbandausbau dadurch gefördert wird möchte ich bezweifeln da die telekom da lustigerweise als verwalter für die bundesnetzagentur wirkt und somit nur für alles magentafarbene sich einsetzt (meine auffassung, komme vom land in die stadt). und da unser lieber staat es nicht einsieht, flächendeckend die bürger mit min. 16k internet zu versorgen, wird sich da auch in naher zukunft nichts tun. 

BSP:
mein vater hatte jahrzentelang einen 16k anschluss. als selbstständiger auf dem land im werbegeschäft ist internetz zwingend erforderlich. bekommen hat er von den 16k 1,6k. nachts um 3..... auf die frage warum das so ist hat telekom ihm gesagt "ja die leitung ist nicht ausreichend ausgebaut". mein vater hat als eigenheimbesitzer angeboten sich an den ausbaukosten zu beteiligen, genauso wie die nachbarn. telekom "ne machen wir nich zu viel aufwand". dann hat mein vater die auf ihre vertraglichen pflichten hingewiesen und hat gesagt bekommen dann könne er ja den anbieter wechseln. da es aber zu dem zeitpunkt keinen anderen gab  war die aussage der telekom "tja pech gehabt". jetzt ist ein anderes, privates unternehmen vor ort und hat entsprechende versorgungsleitungen vor ca 5 jahren installiert (straßenbau etc). seit ca 2 jahren haben die ihre kosten drin und telekom benutzt keiner mehr wirklich.

deswegen meine bedenken, dass durch eine solche übernahme große sprünge bundesweit stattfinden. zumindest im bereich des breitbandausbaus. preislich könnte das sehr wohl interessant werden da unitymedia für den endverbraucher deutlich günstiger ist bzw der service (auch wenn man schon negatives gehört hat) besser ist als bei der telekom.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## TollerHecht (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Gut dass ich das Thema gefunden habe, habe aus Langeweile mal bei Vodafone angerufen um meinen Tarif vielleicht günstiger zu machen. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.

Alter Tarif : 
Internet & Festnetz 200.000 Down /  12.500 UP
Auslands Flat
Sicherheitspaket (wird nach 6 Monaten kostenpflichtig obwohl nicht mal dazugebucht)

65€

Neuer Tarif : 
Cable & Telefon 200 Business Tarif mit Doppeltem Upload (25mbit)
Ausland flat umsonst
Statische IPV4 für Server und IP Kameras
Sicherheitspaket rausgenommen
Sim Karte Internet & Telefon Flat Mobil mit 4GB Datenvolumen (Zubuchung ermöglicht gratis Ausland flat (14,99€) , alternativ Kabel TV)
55€


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Das letzte Wort liegt beim Kartelamt.Sollte die zustimmen hätte Telekom einen wirklich ernst zunehmenden Konkurenten mit ihrem eigenen Netzwerk.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*



shadie schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Plan wie viel Umsatz Unity Media im Jahr macht,
> kann daher nicht einschätzen ob die Übernahme nun wirklich Druck auf die T-Kom auswirken wird.


Unitymedia steigert Umsatz um 4 Prozent | heise online

2.400.000.000 Euro (2,4 Milliarden)


----------



## Gurdi (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Ob das so schlau ist einem britischen Anbieter fast das gesamte Kabelnetz zu überlassen.
Vodafone hat sich ja nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert in den SnwodenLeaks.

Bundesamt fur IT-Sicherheit warnte vor Vodafone - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Ich hoffe, Vodafone macht sich nicht irgendwann noch über Pyur her - ich meine, Pyur ist schon nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber schlechter wie Vodafone geht es einfach nicht. 
In 99% der Fälle ist bei Beschwerden über niedrige Datenraten im Kabelnetz Vodafone der Anbieter, zumal mir der Verein generell extrem suspekt vorkommt. Wirklich billiger ist Vodafone mMn. auch nicht - klar, kostet der 400.000er-Anschluss bei Pyur mit 40€ pro Monat im Schnitt mehr, nur kann ich den nach drei Monaten monatlich kündigen, während ich Vodafone im Zweifelsfall zwei Jahre an der Backe habe. 

Da gehe ich im Zweifelsfall sogar lieber zur Telekom. Es besteht ja mittlerweile die Hoffnung, dass es auch innerhalb der nächsten Zeit endlich mal Vectoring für die Nahbereiche von Kabelverzweigern und Hauptverzweigern gibt...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Vodafone übernimmt Unitymedia*

Ich hoffe einfach mal das die Übernahme scheitert.


----------

